# Well, that was a first for me. Unusual tip.



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I built a young couple a builtin vanity/bookcase/window seat. 16' x 8'. Installed this week when she wasn't on the job site. I was very satisfied with how the project came out. A couple days later, she sent me a text expressing how happy she was with the project.

I forgot to drill for a grommet in the vanity top, so I asked her to meet us over there to show me where she wanted it drilled ( & collect a check). Jenny went to the truck for something & left me alone with the client. In making small talk, I just wanted to confirm she was happy with the project. She welled up & opens her arms & says, I need a hug. To say she was happy was an understatement.:laughing:

Sorry, no pics yet. Hope to get back over there with a camera after carpet is installed.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

You dirty old man. :laughing:

I'll go you one better. I once got a hug AND a kiss for putting up a gazillion shelves in a huge walk-in closet. :blush:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

You’re both dirty old men.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Mmmm..I like hugs!


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Great -- you made the nice lady cry. You proud?

:whistling


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Defenestrate said:


> Great -- you made the nice lady cry. You proud?
> 
> :whistling


Actually, yes. :laughing:

Made me feel good to have my talents appreciated.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> You dirty old man. :laughing:
> 
> I'll go you one better. I once got a hug AND a kiss for putting up a gazillion shelves in a huge walk-in closet. :blush:


Was he clean-shaven and a good kisser?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Gentlemen never tell. :whistling:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Gentlemen never tell. :whistling:


There's no gentlemen in sight :whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Your avatar shows that you wear dark glasses to conceal your blindness. My condolences. :sad:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Your avatar shows that you wear dark glasses to conceal your blindness. My condolences. :sad:


My physical on Saturday confirmed 20/15 vision.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Ah, but visual acuity is only a part of perceptivity. Clearly, you belong to the "box of chocolate" crowd. :laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I do love chocolate.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

And you haven't even drilled her hole yet...:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


> My physical on Saturday confirmed 20/15 vision.


Last time I got my eyes checked about 2 years ago I made it down the chart to 20/13 But that's only in one eye. The other is about 20/100


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> You dirty old man. :laughing:
> 
> I'll go you one better. I once got a hug AND a kiss for putting up a gazillion shelves in a huge walk-in closet. :blush:


yes and it was your wife:clap: all i get is thank you here are your checks:blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

My wife can't afford a huge walk-in closet.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Last time I got my eyes checked about 2 years ago I made it down the chart to 20/13 But that's only in one eye. The other is about 20/100


You would make a great pirate then, as only one eye is required..


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Arrrrrr


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

It's always good to get some feedback on how customers feel about their project.

I've gotten plenty of hugs and some kisses, but unfortunately there were none of them that I wanted to go back and take a picture of. 

Kidding of course. I knew you meant a picture of the project. Right?


----------

